# διπλό



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Κουιζάκι. Γιά να σας δω αν είστε καλοί στα αθλητικά αγγλικά. Βρήκα ότι το ΛΝΕΓ έχει ωραίο λήμμα για το ουσιαστικό *διπλό*. Ιδού οι σημασίες που ζητούν το αγγλικό τους:

*διπλό (το)* 
(α) ΑΘΛ. αγώνας προπόνησης, κατά τον οποίο οι παίκτες μιας ομάδας χωρίζονται στα δύο και παίζουν σε όλη την έκταση τού γηπέδου ανάμεσα στις δύο εστίες· 
(γενικότ.) αγώνας μεταξύ δύο ομάδων σε όλη την έκταση τού γηπέδου ΑΝΤ. μονό 

(β) (στο ΠΡΟ-ΠΟ) το σημείο 2, που δηλώνει νίκη τής ομάδας που αναφέρεται δεύτερη (επειδή παίζει εκτός έδρας) στο δελτίο με τους αγώνες των προγνωστικών ποδοσφαίρου: _στο ΠΡΟ-ΠΟ ήρθαν πολλά διπλά αυτή την Κυριακή_ | _παίζω μια ομάδα / έναν αγώνα διπλό_ (σημειώνω 2, ότι θα έρθει «διπλό», θα νικήσει η ομάδα που παίζει εκτός έδρας)

(γ) (στα ζάρια, στα χαρτιά) ο αριθμός δύο: _ρίχνω κάτω το διπλό_ (το χαρτί με τον αριθμό «δύο») | _φέρνω διπλές_ (ζαριά όπου τα δύο ζάρια δείχνουν στην επάνω επιφάνειά τους τον αριθμό «δύο»).


Με αφορμή το χτεσινό διπλό.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 24, 2011)

Προτείνω:
(α) full-court (κάπου το πήρε το αυτί μου)
(β) away (σε αντιδιαστολή με το home: home games/games away, ενν. από την έδρα)
(γ) deuce και ίσως και άλλα 

και μπόνους:


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

(β) _away win_ εννοείς.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 24, 2011)

Ναι, σωστά!


----------



## Cadmian (Nov 24, 2011)

(α)Match-related drill το'χω σε έναν οδηγό προπονητικής, του οποίου ένα μέρος είχα μεταφράσει πριν χρόνια. Tο ίδιο βιβλίο αλλού το περιέγραφε ως match X vs X (depending on the number of players).

Δεν λέει και πολλά, το ξέρω...


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

Αν δανειστούμε από το μπάσκετ, για τους ανεπίσημους αγώνες τουλάχιστον υπάρχει το full-court game που λέει ο dharvatis για το διπλό και το half-court game για το μονό, το παιχνίδι μόνο στη μία ρακέτα.

Wikipedia:
Games using basketball skills and equipment include popular versions of the half-court game played in informal settings without referees or strict rules. Perhaps the single most common variation is the half court game. Only one basket is used, and the ball must be "cleared" – passed or dribbled outside the half-court or three-point line -each time possession of the ball changes from one team to the other. Half-court games require less cardiovascular stamina, since players need not run back and forth a full court. Half-court games also raise the number of players that can use a court, an important benefit when many players want to play. Half court games are also played when there is an insufficient number of players to form full 5-on-5 teams.


Από την άλλη, πολλοί τα χρησιμοποιούν και για τον χαρακτήρα και την ποιότητα επίσημων αγώνων (σε όλο το γήπεδο, εννοείται), το full-court game για παιχνίδι ανοιχτό και γρήγορο με κίνηση σε όλο το γήπεδο, ενώ το half-court game για τα κλειστά, αργά, αμυντικά παιχνίδια, όπου οι ομάδες περιορίζονται στον χώρο της επίθεσης χωρίς πολλά πάνω κάτω.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 25, 2011)

Πράγματι - ακόμα και από τους δικούς μας εκφωνητές ακούγονται κάποια "φουλ κωρτ πρες"


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

Για τις διπλές στα ζάρια, ορίστε οι Flying Deuces, στη Λεγεώνα των Ξένων και μετά ιπτάμενοι, Χοντρός-Λιγνός του 1939 σε δωρεάν προβολή στο Internet Archives.

Και φυσικά, «εμείς με τραμ πηγαίνουμε και άλλοι με ταξάρες, για μας τα ντόρτια κι οι διπλές και γι' άλλους οι εξάρες».


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 25, 2011)

Training match δαγκωτό το διπλό! 

Τα φουλ κορτ και χαφ κορτ είναι μόνο για το μπάσκετ. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει ακουστεί ποτέ στην προπόνηση. Και όπως σωστά λέει ο δαεμάνος είναι όρος και για τον επίσημο αγώνα περισσότερο και όχι μόνο για την προπόνηση.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2011)

...
Deuces Wild - Link Wray & the Wraymen


----------

